

Virtual reality that doesn't suck: "it felt like the future" - fchollet
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/03/virtual-reality-that-doesnt-suck-my-time-inside-half-life-2.ars

======
bemmu
How did they get Half-Life 2 to put out two views from different angles for
each monitor?

